# Coyote hunting



## jeffcartwright (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to start coyote hunting in Livingston county. I am wondering if I can use a rifle, if so what caliber is best, or if I can use my shotgun or compound bow.


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are night hunting you have to use a rimfire. I prefer a .22 WMR.


----------



## jeffcartwright (Jan 18, 2011)

I can use a rifle in lower michigan? And what brand would you recommend?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

You can use a centerfire rifle during legal small game hours in zone 3 for coyotes, except during shotgun deer season. At night you are restricted to shotgun with f-size shot or smaller or rimfire rifle. 

No one really argues about brand, but you really do get what you pay for, so buy the gun gun/optics you can afford. I use a Winchester Model 70 coyote lite in .22-250. It's by no means light, but it does have a long, heavy, fluted, bull barrel and a sweet sweet trigger pull.

Anything from .17 Remington Fireball to .243 are adequate yote stoppers, although their effective range extends as you go up in velocity, bullet weight and diameter. 

If you're hunting for pelts too, you might also think about something that would be fur-friendly for fox and bobcat too (if legal in the areas you hunt.) There is much more info to be found about this in the trapping and predator hunting section. Hope this steers you in the right direction, Brian


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

jeffcartwright said:


> I can use a rifle in lower michigan? And what brand would you recommend?


Check out the T/C Venture rifle, great shooting gun for the money...I just picked one up in 204 cal., adjustable trigger, lifetime warranty & garanteed MOA accuracy.

Mike


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

boddah4 said:


> If you are night hunting you have to use a rimfire. I prefer a .22 WMR.


Shotgun is also permitted.


----------

